# Just Cause 2



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 25, 2010)

Game: Just Cause 2
DLC: None as of yet
Release date:NA  March 23, 2010
..................EU March 26, 2010
Video
DEMO: March 4, 2010 (available now)
*System Recommended:*

Operating System: Microsoft Windows Vista or Windows 7 (*Windows XP is unsupported*)
 Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo 2.6GHz or AMD Phenom X3 2.4GHz
 Graphics Card: Nvidia GeForce GTS 250 Series with 512MB / ATI Radeon HD 5750 Series with 512MB or equivalent DX10 card with 512MB memory
 Memory: 3GB
 DirectX: Microsoft DirectX 10.1 with Vista SP1
 Hard Drive: 10GB of free drive space
 Optical Drive: DVD-ROM drive
 Sound Card: 100% DirectX 10 compatible Dolby Digital 5.1 sound card
 Internet Connection: Internet connection required for product activation
 Input: Keyboard and mouse (Xbox 360 controller optional)


*Summary:*
Just Case 2 is a 3rd person, single player open world, sandbox game.  It takes place in a fictional island of Panau which appears based on Hawaii and New Zealand.  You play as Rico Rodriguez who's objective is to eliminate a dictator and kills his former boss.  This game will feature several new weapons from Just Case, about 100 vehicles (land, sea and air) and the use of a dual grappling hook that will not only repeal your character but can also be used as a offensive and defensive weapon.  

This game will feature a real time deformed system and moving parts can be found on objects like vehicle, etc. Just Cause 2 will also feature something called a "adaptive difficulty system".  This system will gradually scaling the difficulty based on the player's ability in the game.  

In all this game appears to be more interesting then Just Cause.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 25, 2010)

I been keeping my eye on this, I liked the 1st, wasn't an amazing game, but the idea was cool, with the new platforms it should be capable of a lot. Dont forget though, this is not just coming to PC, also going to PS3 and 360.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 25, 2010)

The first was OK, nothing great.  I had fun tethering to helicopters and stuff.  Maybe 2 will be better.  I probably won't pick it up.


----------



## Asylum (Feb 25, 2010)

3rd person,That killed it right there.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 25, 2010)

the first was third as well wasn't it? maybe an option? because I remember playing it in third.

anyway.... i liked it. looking forward to this one


----------



## Champ (Feb 25, 2010)

Asylum said:


> 3rd person,That killed it right there.



Hell, Gears Of War and Uncharted pulled it off, maybe they can


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh noez!  You have to kill that CIA cool cat ("former boss")!?! 




digibucc said:


> the first was third as well wasn't it? maybe an option? because I remember playing it in third.


Virtually all sandbox games are third person.  Just Cause wasn't an exception.


I liked the first one.  Sure it wasn't grade A material because it did get pretty repetitive taking over town after town after town but it was still good fun.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 25, 2010)

Might try a demo first, if ever there will be one


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 25, 2010)

Asylum said:


> 3rd person,That killed it right there.



Ya, because its 3rd person the game is probably gonna suck.confused:

fail.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 25, 2010)

Asylum said:


> 3rd person,That killed it right there.



This game simply wouldnt work in 3rd person, you tether to way to many object, unless you want to be sick, I couldn't have the camera flopping around that much. GTA IV is 3rd person, and thats an amazing game.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 25, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> This game simply wouldnt work in 3rd person, you tether to way to many object, unless you want to be sick, I couldn't have the camera flopping around that much. GTA IV is 3rd person, and thats an amazing game.



Must have one of the weakest stomach in the world.

The first Just Cause was fine in 3rd person. Very fun attaching to objects, but overall the game did lack in pretty much everything else.


----------



## gumpty (Feb 25, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> It takes place in a fictional island of Panau which appears based on [...] New Zealand.



Are there lots of sheep running around?

And Hobbits?


----------



## animal007uk (Feb 25, 2010)

#  Internet Connection: Internet connection required for product activation.

Why do they keep doing this? Not everyone has the internet but might still want to buy this game, and its unfair that people should have to mess about activating there product on somone elses pc. < security risk if you ask me.

Shame because the game sounds pretty good but i will not buy it just for the fact it needs online activation.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 25, 2010)

even if it says internet required they put the manual activation option there. I have yet to see it not exist at all, on a single player game. first time for everything though.

that being said - i agree. it's ridiculous.  but I keep buying them anyway soo.....


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 25, 2010)

Hmm, I've just read that this game will also support DX10.1, nice!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 26, 2010)

A demo of this game will be coming out March 4, 2010  via steam.

Edit:
One more thing, this game doesn't appear to support XP


----------



## wahdangun (Feb 27, 2010)

wow, can't wait to try the demo, SE really rock


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 27, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> One more thing, this game doesn't appear to support XP


That doesn't make sense.  Xbox 360 has a DX9 renderer and we have to assume Just Cause 2 is a port from Xbox360 again.  Why would they pump extra effort into DX10 and remove what is already there?  I wouldn't say it is impossible that they decided to focus on DirectX10 but that's 40-50% of your potential customers gone just like that.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 27, 2010)

It appears that they believe this game will be popular enough to warrant an OS upgrade.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 27, 2010)

well no... there really aren't as many people sticking to XP.  it still is most popular on Steam survey for example, but down to 40% compared to it staying around 70 when vista was released.

not saying 40 is not a significant percentage, by anyone's account it should be - but that's jsut one source and Steam is still most used by the CS:S crowd, which id be surprised if more than 20% were past xp.

it's a decade old.  it still works but it simply isn't the best option now that 7 is released.

i know 7 costs... a lot... of money. but if we are willing to spend $50 on a game, a few hundred on the OPERATING SYSTEM is theoretically reasonable. I still hate the price tag....


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 27, 2010)

Windows 7 won't be around for long.  It's just the consumer version of Server 2008 R2 (Vista with a few GUI tweaks).

And no, most people won't upgrade their OS because of a game.  Upgrade OS 90% of the time (especially from XP) means getting a new computer (because there is no Vista/7 drivers for a lot of XP devices).

Look at the DX10 only games out so far like Halo 2, Shadowrun, and Stormrise.  All were deemed failures, relatively.  The market moves to new standards when it wants to--not before.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 28, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Must have one of the weakest stomach in the world.
> 
> The first Just Cause was fine in 3rd person. Very fun attaching to objects, but overall the game did lack in pretty much everything else.



Not really, I was using it as extreme example, like "I could see that 1000 miles away", something that isn't true, but an exaggeration of the truth to make a point.

And by that I mean, theres so much to swing off in that game, your not always facing straight up, rotating 360 degree in a FPS is common, in that game it's common to tether around jets and planes, which would switch your vertical view upside down back and forth while your flipping around. Would be like playing shattered horizon with gravity (which would be much faster action) and would not be the easiest on the eyes.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 28, 2010)

Who's pre-ordering?


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 28, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Not really, I was using it as extreme example, like "I could see that 1000 miles away", something that isn't true, but an exaggeration of the truth to make a point.
> 
> And by that I mean, theres so much to swing off in that game, your not always facing straight up, rotating 360 degree in a FPS is common, in that game it's common to tether around jets and planes, which would switch your vertical view upside down back and forth while your flipping around. Would be like playing shattered horizon with gravity (which would be much faster action) and would not be the easiest on the eyes.



Exactly, just like my same over exaggeration with ''the weakest stomach in the world'' bit.

I see what you're saying, but its not like the planes/jets are actually doing much in the air(besides a few sharp turns and dives). In the first Just Cause i remember attaching to a lot of planes/jets and it was pretty subtle at most times, it's not like they're doing front flips and barrel rolls all over the place. Now yes of course it would seem easier if it was an FPS, where you are essentially the camera hence making it much easier for you to maintain a better view, that all makes sense. But i'm not seeing much of an issue in terms of the camera, it's probably a matter of perspective. Now i haven't played Just Cause in a long while(besides the fun in attaching to objects, the game lacks in a lot of areas), so maybe that's why i'm not seeing it in the same light.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 28, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Who's pre-ordering?


The thought crossed my mind but being ripped off by Mass Effect 2, I think I'll wait and see.




CDdude55 said:


> Exactly, just like my same over exaggeration with ''the weakest stomach in the world'' bit.
> 
> I see what you're saying, but its not like the planes/jets are actually doing much in the air(besides a few sharp turns and dives). In the first Just Cause i remember attaching to a lot of planes/jets and it was pretty subtle at most times, it's not like they're doing front flips and barrel rolls all over the place. Now yes of course it would seem easier if it was an FPS, where you are essentially the camera hence making it much easier for you to maintain a better view, that all makes sense. But i'm not seeing much of an issue in terms of the camera, it's probably a matter of perspective. Now i haven't played Just Cause in a long while(besides the fun in attaching to objects, the game lacks in a lot of areas), so maybe that's why i'm not seeing it in the same light.


Third person allows for better situational awareness.  I don't know how many times I got leveled by something behind me in FPS. It never happens in TPS because you got a fraction of a second to see what is behind you without looking behind you.

FPS is more or less going the way of the Dodo bird.  Almost all new franchises are TPS.  The only new FPS games are those continuing an already established franchise.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 28, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Exactly, just like my same over exaggeration with ''the weakest stomach in the world'' bit.
> 
> I see what you're saying, but its not like the planes/jets are actually doing much in the air(besides a few sharp turns and dives). In the first Just Cause i remember attaching to a lot of planes/jets and it was pretty subtle at most times, it's not like they're doing front flips and barrel rolls all over the place. Now yes of course it would seem easier if it was an FPS, where you are essentially the camera hence making it much easier for you to maintain a better view, that all makes sense. But i'm not seeing much of an issue in terms of the camera, it's probably a matter of perspective. Now i haven't played Just Cause in a long while(besides the fun in attaching to objects, the game lacks in a lot of areas), so maybe that's why i'm not seeing it in the same light.



Right, but thats still saying I have a weak stomach rather than getting to the point I was talking about, which is off subject.

But it's not that the planes move that much, but if your on top you swing down, then you can pull yourself up to shoot, you can swing your self to the side to shoot, you could swing back up, you could parachute off, tether back onto it, fly up back to it and repeat it all over again. Thats a lot of camera movement in a very short time for an FPS, and its something that is much more cool to see in 3rd person instead of just seeing a camera flip around at a ton of different angles in FP. So I disagree, yes ground mechanics might be easier, but aerial maneuvering would be much more difficult not being able to see exactly to what you are attaching or whats going on around you.

So I really like the 3rd person for this game where as most shooters I would say 1st person is best. Even same with GTA, I don't think I would like it as 1st person, it's a world that needs to be taken in as a whole and not just through your characters eyes.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 28, 2010)

I think the greatest advantage to third person is you can see how well your cover is working.  You can also see how close in proximity you are to objects (and enemies in the case of stealth games).  It even helps with size in terms of relativity.  Third person gives the player more information about the character being played than first person does.


----------



## wahdangun (Feb 28, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Windows 7 won't be around for long.  It's just the consumer version of Server 2008 R2 (Vista with a few GUI tweaks).
> 
> And no, most people won't upgrade their OS because of a game.  Upgrade OS 90% of the time (especially from XP) means getting a new computer (because there is no Vista/7 drivers for a lot of XP devices).
> 
> Look at the DX10 only games out so far like Halo 2, Shadowrun, and Stormrise.  All were deemed failures, relatively.  The market moves to new standards when it wants to--not before.



i disagree with you, if we stick to your logic then maybe we still use G-force4 MX and playing games with win 98 

we NEED to move on,  and btw halo 2 is suck.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 28, 2010)

This game might be just as much fun as Prototype.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 28, 2010)

I'd say Prototype and Just Cause were about equals.  Both were highly explorable and both got boring if you focus just on stuff on the side (taking over villages/completing the web).  I hope Just Cause 2 kicks it up a notch.


----------



## wahdangun (Feb 28, 2010)

and don't forget after they ditch DX9 i hope now they can implement DX 10 PROPERLY.


i trust SE for this


----------



## digibucc (Feb 28, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Who's pre-ordering?



I will be for sure...

what happened with ME2? I have been hearing it's good!?


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 28, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Right, but thats still saying I have a weak stomach rather than getting to the point I was talking about, which is off subject.
> 
> But it's not that the planes move that much, but if your on top you swing down, then you can pull yourself up to shoot, you can swing your self to the side to shoot, you could swing back up, you could parachute off, tether back onto it, fly up back to it and repeat it all over again. Thats a lot of camera movement in a very short time for an FPS, and its something that is much more cool to see in 3rd person instead of just seeing a camera flip around at a ton of different angles in FP. So I disagree, yes ground mechanics might be easier, but aerial maneuvering would be much more difficult not being able to see exactly to what you are attaching or whats going on around you.
> 
> So I really like the 3rd person for this game where as most shooters I would say 1st person is best. Even same with GTA, I don't think I would like it as 1st person, it's a world that needs to be taken in as a whole and not just through your characters eyes.





> Right, but thats still saying I have a weak stomach rather than getting to the point I was talking about, which is off subject.



Ya, my point was right underneath that. My over exaggeration was also my point, expressing that there isn't a whole lot that goes on in the air, so if you get sick over that then ''you must have the weakest stomach in the world.'' of course it's only a mire joke expressing my opinion.

I'm basing everything from what i experienced in the first game, i had zero problems with the camera movement. Now yes of course if you're going to try and do a bunch of James Bond moves in the air then of course you're not gonna being to keep up as well as the camera, that's no mystery.



> So I really like the 3rd person for this game where as most shooters I would say 1st person is best


But you just said a while ago:





> This game simply wouldnt work in 3rd person, you tether to way to many object, unless you want to be sick, I couldn't have the camera flopping around that much. GTA IV is 3rd person, and thats an amazing game


.


I'm agreeing with most of your recent post because i am defending it's third person view(in air or on the ground), im not arguing that it would be better in first person(which is what i though you were arguing)


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 4, 2010)

*Did you forget already?*

Just Cause Demo is officially out!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 4, 2010)

After playing this a bit this game really reminds me of GTA type of same box game.  Not bad.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 5, 2010)

Awesome fun but on max settings, kills my GTX275 even at 1280x1024. Turned off a few of the options though and it was the most fun I have had in ages. Getting chased whilst I'm driving a Rickshaw taxi was a highlight though and then driving it off a cliff and parachuting to safety. Alot of fun


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 5, 2010)

Really?  That shouldn't be happening.  Is vsync off?


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 5, 2010)

well i ran max settings with my duali 4890s maximum temps on stock coolers 69 and 59 which means it doesnt scale with crossfire correctly at this point  but I liked the game to bad you only get 30min of demo time total


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 5, 2010)

to bad there is no steam preorder


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 5, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Really?  That shouldn't be happening.  Is vsync off?



No, Vsync was on...I hate tearing, but with anymore settings it kept dropping below 60 and defaults down to 30fps with vsync, its awful.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 5, 2010)

That's odd.  I'm not sure what the problem might be.  Can you set 2 cores to affinity?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 5, 2010)

Jesus this game is crazy. I honestly has no idea what I was supposed to be doing during the demo, but was having a blast launching off of cliffs and springing my chute and jumping off of cranes while they were falling down and blowing everything in sight up. The map seems MASSIVE. In the large view map it shows you in the end video it looks like what you get in the demo is only like .5/100 of the full area. I had to run it at medium with vsync off to get playable frames but it still looked awesome.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 5, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> That's odd.  I'm not sure what the problem might be.  Can you set 2 cores to affinity?



I can try, why, is it underperforming do you reckon? Is still looked and played awesome and I had a solid 60 without any tearing.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 5, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Jesus this game is crazy. I honestly has no idea what I was supposed to be doing during the demo, but was having a blast launching off of cliffs and springing my chute and jumping off of cranes while they were falling down and blowing everything in sight up. The map seems MASSIVE. In the large view map it shows you in the end video it looks like what you get in the demo is only like .5/100 of the full area. I had to run it at medium with vsync off to get playable frames but it still looked awesome.



Yep great fun, release day purchase for me and pisses all over GTA 4 for optimization I say.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 5, 2010)

LifeOnMars said:


> I can try, why, is it underperforming do you reckon? Is still looked and played awesome and I had a solid 60 without any tearing.



Yeah you should be able to get decent frame rates.  This game uses both DX10 (for your video card) and DX10.1 (for my video card).  Hmm, well come to think of it that might be the problem .  DX10 is a pig IMO.  I wonder if there is a way to get to work in DX9?  You're going to have to goggle that one.

Sidenote:
Using DX10 induces more rendering passes.  Try disabling AA and see if the frame rates shoot up by 30 or more FPS.  If it does that maybe your problem.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 5, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Yeah you should be able to get decent frame rates.  This game uses both DX10 (for your video card) and DX10.1 (for my video card).  Hmm, well come to think of it that might be the problem .  DX10 is a pig IMO.  I wonder if there is a way to get to work in DX9?  You're going to have to goggle that one.



Ah, no matter. It still looked brilliant and played smooth so I'm a happy bunny, may need to look into the DX9 thing when I get a bigger monitor.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 5, 2010)

LifeOnMars said:


> Yep great fun, release day purchase for me and pisses all over GTA 4 for optimization I say.



Oh yeah. I was expecting it to be broken like many other new PC games to where I'd get no difference between different settings but it turned out very well. I was getting 20FPS with everything on max then 45FPS by cutting every setting in half. It's great so see that some developers still care


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 5, 2010)

Anyone played the Demo yet? its available via steam ( thank to nick for the heads up!) 


I've been playing it for an hour and half now 

When you get a hang of the controls the combos you can do are insane, I've just been going round wrecking everything at the moment, driving cars into petrol stations just to watch the sparks fly


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 5, 2010)

Using my new xbox 360 controller here and it rocks, what in game settings are you running? as I had to turn a few off, even at my lowly res.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 5, 2010)

The map in the demo is huge.  To bad you have 30 minutes to play before having to start over.  You find other "towns" that are not shown on the map that are hidden.  It took me a 2 minute drive just to get to.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 5, 2010)

Have you found the helicopter yet  Really looking forward to the full release.


----------



## erocker (Mar 5, 2010)

I'll be picking up this game. I can see getting my money's worth. Good fun!


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 5, 2010)

I was running it maxed out @ 1680x1050 and ran smooth as butter.

Had a bit of stuttering when going into first person mode views ( for example manning a mini gun turret) but asides from that I was getting great smooth gameplay.


Oh I only used 4x AA though!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 5, 2010)

I haven't found the helo but I found a huge ramp to jump off.  But I've not found a way to get up there yet.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 5, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I was running it maxed out @ 1680x1050 and ran smooth as butter.
> 
> Had a bit of stuttering when going into first person mode views ( for example manning a mini gun turret) but asides from that I was getting great smooth gameplay.
> 
> ...



Oh dear, there really is something wrong with my rig


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 5, 2010)

sry, but there are 2 other threads for just caues 2, Both the game and demo.


----------



## erocker (Mar 5, 2010)

Merged. Should of just gave a link and closed it.


----------



## rpsgc (Mar 5, 2010)

If you blow shit up you'll get extra time... or you could just use a hack to kill the time limit.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 5, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I was running it maxed out @ 1680x1050 and ran smooth as butter.
> 
> Had a bit of stuttering when going into first person mode views ( for example manning a mini gun turret) but asides from that I was getting great smooth gameplay.
> 
> ...



Vsync on or off? If vsync was off, don't you notice the shocking tearing?


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 5, 2010)

erocker said:


> Merged. Should of just gave a link and closed it.




I looked and didn't see the thread, and the search function is useless.

Besides why would you of done that when doing the nice thing takes the same amount of time?



*edit* I have V-sync off and had no tearing at all fella.



I noticed the physics were good! best bit of the game easily ha ha, makes it much more imersive I get bored playing this sort of game normally. 
Only thing that looks odd are the compressed gas canisters that shoot of vertically as if they had stabilizing fins etc !


Also remember guys you can actually buy a helicopter pretty early from the black market.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 5, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> If you blow shit up you'll get extra time... or you could just use a hack to kill the time limit.



Really? I didn't know that.  Has anyone notice that the physics in this game (destruction, etc) is really good.


----------



## rpsgc (Mar 5, 2010)

At least when I played I saw some extra time being added to the counter after I blew some stuff up, like gas stations, statues, etc.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 5, 2010)

Now you mention it as I playing I did seem to get a lot done in the "30 minutes" that I was supposedly allocated so maybe time does slow down or time gets added when you blow stuff up.


----------



## rpsgc (Mar 5, 2010)

Either it's just some specific stuff (like killing that damned Colonel) or I was imagining things 
Sorry.


----------



## rpsgc (Mar 5, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> to bad there is no steam preorder



You lie! *







* Now with more lies, 10% discount.


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 6, 2010)

wasnt last night but sweet! preorder for muah!


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 6, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> Either it's just some specific stuff (like killing that damned Colonel) or I was imagining things
> Sorry.





Aim for his head, then he goes down just as fast as any other solider : ]

Or use that big truck and run him into a wall, that kills him too 


Just done the "get me a witness" mission and really enjoyed it, loved shooting at the cars whilst getting a lift from the chopper!

Although I think I took out the two guard cars faster then the game expected as I was just following the witness car for ages 


I'm having some slight graphical glitching on some textures, kinda looks like like there is grain where there should not be, quite annoying when it happens on roads


----------



## rpsgc (Mar 6, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Aim for his head, then he goes down just as fast as any other solider : ]



I used a car to corner him in a spot, then I just fired, BAM!


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 6, 2010)

I first tried to do that guy with no ammo, didn't go so well XD

Has anyone else been playing around with double hook?

I've been attaching canisters to soldiers and setting them off, very fun to watch the soldiers be dragged around or launched around in the sky!


Here's a list of everything that will get you extra time in game

http://www.incgamers.com/News/21301/how-to-extend-the-time-limit-in-the-just-cause-2-demo


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Mar 6, 2010)

I was very curious about this game and how big the world actually was in the demo (to me it seemed like the demo had the full map, it was just limited by the demo boundaries).

So I wrote a little app to remove the map boundaries... What I found was amazing, but totally unexpected.


I found the edge of the WORLD! (In video games the world really is flat...)






I found GIANT POT HOLES!





AND I found LOW RES CITIES!


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 6, 2010)

I found out the cause of my performance problems, it was the GPU water setting in the display settings, turned that off and everything max at a solid 60fps with vsync on


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 6, 2010)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> I was very curious about this game and how big the world actually was in the demo (to me it seemed like the demo had the full map, it was just limited by the demo boundaries).
> 
> So I wrote a little app to remove the map boundaries... What I found was amazing, but totally unexpected.
> 
> ...





They didn't put the full game world in the demo, its why the download is only 600mb vs the 5gb+ I'm expecting of the full game XD I imagine in the retail copy of the game you'll do an auto U turn when you get to the edge of the map. 
Its also possible to remove the game time limit using the same sort of tweeking by the by : ]


Lifeonmars odd how your 275 has trouble rendering the water !


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 6, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> They didn't put the full game world in the demo, its why the download is only 600mb vs the 5gb+ I'm expecting of the full game XD I imagine in the retail copy of the game you'll do an auto U turn when you get to the edge of the map.
> Its also possible to remove the game time limit using the same sort of tweeking by the by : ]
> 
> 
> Lifeonmars odd how your 275 has trouble rendering the water !



I don't know why that is  Until recently i had a few random shutdowns, I used the alternative PCIE cables and no more shutdowns....also, the voltages are a bit slack on the PSU, I'm thinking my next purchase is a nice corsair PSU to steady the ship a bit and then after that, it will be a full i7 upgrade.

EDIT - Nvidia cards use CUDA for the water simulation...other users have reported performance loss with it on


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 7, 2010)

LifeOnMars said:


> I found out the cause of my performance problems, it was the GPU water setting in the display settings, turned that off and everything max at a solid 60fps with vsync on



That is strange.  They've allowed for Cuda to run some of the water settings.  Strange you are having a problem with it.  Is there a cuda driver update of some sort that you can download?

Edit:



> EDIT - Nvidia cards use CUDA for the water simulation...other users have reported performance loss with it on



Just read this portion of you other post.  Really? I didn't know that.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeh apparently its caused frame rate issues.....http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=148470&page=6


I'm actually considering getting an HD 5850 anyway, not just for this but I'd just like a more modern card (drivers are messing me around on Nvidia)


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 7, 2010)

I only hope someone posts how to change the FOV.  It looks to me to be at 55.


Edit: 
Well, well, well, look at this


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 8, 2010)

I havent played this demo yet, but by the sounds of it, Just Cause 2 will be everything the original was meant to be, and then some


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 8, 2010)

i played the demo, big improvement over the first in my opinion the graphics are nice , very shiny and pretty, the destruction is fun, the weapons feel very nice to shoot, controls and reaction time have been enhanced, demo is available on steam, only takes about 5 minutes to download, demo gives you full acess to the game for 30 minutes once you leave the initial starting zone


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm debating on getting this when it comes out vs. getting BF:BC2. I already have GTA IV and RF:G (which when put together are similar to this game), but I got bored with both quickly since all I like to do is mess around. I can never focus on the story in a game where you can do anything you want to. But, this is killer fun, esp. when you find the plane and Porsche 911-looking car with a turret on top  I kind of hate how you can't do anything without getting the police involved.


----------



## douglatins (Mar 8, 2010)

Heres  something awesome to do, grapple hook in the barrels that goes up lika a rocket, its a awesome ride


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 8, 2010)

douglatins said:


> Heres  something awesome to do, grapple hook in the barrels that goes up lika a rocket, its a awesome ride



Yeah, that is it doesn't spin out of control while you're on it  

If someone doesn't know how to do it: shoot the one that looks like an oxygen tank and grapple onto the top of it, where the release knob would be. I didn't know that and was trying to grapple onto the side of it, wasn't working well.


----------



## douglatins (Mar 8, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Yeah, that is it doesn't spin out of control while you're on it
> 
> If you don't know how to do it, shoot the one that looks like an oxygen tank and grapple onto the top of it, where the release knob would be. I didn't know that and was trying to grapple onto the side of it, wasn't working well.



Thats the one i meant, couldnt specify it though


----------



## AsRock (Mar 8, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Really? I didn't know that.  Has anyone notice that the physics in this game (destruction, etc) is really good.



I thought the physics with the people were pos, they go flying every were lol.  Although should be even more fun if they fix some \ most of the issues with it.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 8, 2010)

AsRock said:


> I thought the physics with the people were pos, they go flying every were lol.  Although should be even more fun if they fix some \ most of the issues with it.



Yes, people shouldn't doing backflips through air when you shoot them in the leg with a pistol.


----------



## douglatins (Mar 8, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Yes, people shouldn't doing backflips through air when you shoot them in the leg with a pistol.



The game is over the top, like some fun action movies, when a magnun sends a guy flying across the room, its fun


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 10, 2010)

here are a list of command line codes


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 10, 2010)

AsRock said:


> I thought the physics with the people were pos, they go flying every were lol.  Although should be even more fun if they fix some \ most of the issues with it.




The man has a parachute that seemingly comes out of nowhere  Don't think the game is supposed to be realistic, I loved watching people literally being blasted away by my guns


----------



## erocker (Mar 10, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> The man has a parachute that seemingly comes out of nowhere  Don't think the game is supposed to be realistic, I loved watching people literally being blasted away by my guns



+1 Keep it the way it is. I'm ready to hand over my money for this game now.


----------



## raptori (Mar 10, 2010)

did anyone have problems running the game through steam it start downloading even after 100% of download ...... and after running it for once it somehow freeze, screen go black but sound still there and I can shoot and hear foot steps etc ...... ??


----------



## newconroer (Mar 10, 2010)

animal007uk said:


> #  Internet Connection: Internet connection required for product activation.
> 
> Why do they keep doing this? Not everyone has the internet but might still want to buy this game, and its unfair that people should have to mess about activating there product on somone elses pc. < security risk if you ask me.
> 
> Shame because the game sounds pretty good but i will not buy it just for the fact it needs online activation.



Erm, if you face a security 'risk,' from connecting to one of these publishers sites, then, that's either a freak incident, or you've got networking issues.

This is not a big deal, and only slows down pirating, nothing more, it's sure working for Ubisoft right now with Assassin's Creed II. You should read some of the desparation blogs by people who are going haywire that the "Scene," have had to give up and try a new method of cracking it.



Game looks worth playing, demo is a nice option! However, I'm already getting flashbacks of Farcry.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 10, 2010)

newconroer said:


> it's sure working for Ubisoft right now. You should read some of the desparation blogs by people who are going haywire that the "Scene," have had to give up and try a new method of 'attack.'
> 
> 
> 
> .




Must be newbies 

UBI's brand new DRM for assassins creed got cracked in less then 24 hours by skid_row


----------



## newconroer (Mar 10, 2010)

Yet the game is broken, not what I called effective cracking.

If they can bypass the DRM altogether that's one thing, but until they do, they've failed. Each day the game sits on the market without a way to pirate it, that's a huge victory for PC developers and publishers, and it's not hurting anyone but those trying to pirate it.

And then they can drop the price down by half, still make a margin, but score a killing in sales, because people are so fed up of not being able to play, that the idea of paying 25 bones for a game is not only achievable but acceptable.
Imagine if Crysis was never cracked, and they discounted the game? $$$

Though I could do without games requiring STEAM to run. I really am against any software on my machines that doesn't need to be there. I was sorely irked that I need steam to continuously update Aliens vs Predator, just in hopes that the new patch reduces all the DX11 crashing.


----------

